# NOS Stingray Springer



## 60sstuff (Sep 14, 2018)

This 20” Springer was used in late 1964 and through 1965 on the Super Deluxe and the 65 J33 Stingrays.

The Crown Assembly (steering tube) was completely smooth on this early version and accommodated the early 7/8” OD stem.
The 1966 Super Deluxe Springer used a 13/16” OD stem for the revised Crown Assy. (thicker wall tube) which was identified on the outside with knurling just above the bottom bearing race.

The “early crown assy.” had a thin wall tube which would dent or tear from the stem pounding against it.

Pictured is the 64/65 design 20” Springer.

Chris


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 14, 2018)

Great Find!!


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 14, 2018)

WOW Great Find!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Sep 14, 2018)

Wowzers!!


----------



## ADKBIKES (Sep 15, 2018)

awesome


----------

